# Remote Control For Jotul Not working



## Polly (Dec 11, 2010)

Well we got our Allagash 300 Jotul in and it looks great.
We bought the Jotul remote for it. It does not work. 
The receiver works so you can manually switch on and off, but we cannot get the remote to work on auto and or manually.
I changed the batteries to make sure they were fresh and I also put the batteries first in the receiver and then the remote as 
was per instructions.
My plumber says that there is something wrong with the remote as all is working with the receiver.
SO what do you guys think?
Thanks a lot.
Polly


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 11, 2010)

Is it a Jotul remote or is it a SkyTech  remote?
Are they on the same frequency?


----------



## jtp10181 (Dec 11, 2010)

Relearn the remote. Should be a learn button someplace. Might need a paperclip to get it.

Also, the remotes we use, when you flip the switch on the box itself, you do not even have to have it plugged in for it to work. So just because the manual ON switch works does not mean the receiver is working.


----------



## Polly (Dec 12, 2010)

DAKSY said:
			
		

> Is it a Jotul remote or is it a SkyTech  remote?
> Are they on the same frequency?



It is a Jotul remote.
I don't know about the frequency?


----------



## Polly (Dec 12, 2010)

jtp10181 said:
			
		

> Relearn the remote. Should be a learn button someplace. Might need a paperclip to get it.
> 
> Also, the remotes we use, when you flip the switch on the box itself, you do not even have to have it plugged in for it to work. So just because the manual ON switch works does not mean the receiver is working.



OK will go and look. I am confused by what you mean? Plugged in? This is wired to something on the Jotul and there is a switch that you can put it on manual on the receiver part so it has to be working but the remote does not turn on and off the receiver although the temp and clock are working.


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 13, 2010)

Can you post a pic of both the remote & the receiver?
Last time I checked, Jotul didn't offer a remote...
You may have a Skytech with a Jotul Logo...


----------



## Polly (Dec 13, 2010)

DAKSY said:
			
		

> Can you post a pic of both the remote & the receiver?
> Last time I checked, Jotul didn't offer a remote...
> You may have a Skytech with a Jotul Logo...



Hi
Have not a camera right at the moment. It says JOTUL on front and on back Acumen Model IH
Maybe this will help, if not will get the camera tomorrow as it is in another location and can't get it right now.
Thanks much!


----------



## Polly (Dec 13, 2010)

Also this remote control has room temp clock , but even when working does not make flame lowered or high.
I was wondering if other remotes do this?
As this is what I wanted it for in the first place.
Now I have to do it manually and really would like to lower the flame and r make it larger with the remote, so if there is another that can do this please let me know and I will return this one as just got in Saturday.
Thanks much
Polly


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 13, 2010)

No need for pix. Acumen is the remote manufacturer.
Are you ABSOLUTELY SURE you have good batteries in the receiver?
Did you test EACH of them with a multimeter? 
What were the readings - in volts?
After you followed the sequence for battery installation, & hit the "on" button,
did you hear the "beep?" If not, your manual says to repeat the process.
If it STILL doesn't work, take it back & try to find someone who sells
Skytech remotes. They're a better unit, IMHO...


----------



## Polly (Dec 13, 2010)

DAKSY said:
			
		

> No need for pix. Acumen is the remote manufacturer.
> Are you ABSOLUTELY SURE you have good batteries in the receiver?
> Did you test EACH of them with a multimeter?
> What were the readings - in volts?
> ...



Well I put the ones in that came with them, and then because things were not working right I put in NEW ONES that I had just bought.
No did not test and neither did the guy.
NEVER HEARD A BEEP!
Okay so I put the receiver on AUTO then on the remote I put that on AUTO and click right?
How long of a wait is it to start?
Oh and if I get the Skytech can I lower and higher the flames?
Thanks 
Polly


----------



## Polly (Dec 13, 2010)

Just went and saw the receiver is on ON position as like I said remote is not working or never worked, so then I moved it to middle which is AUTO and it shut off!
Could not turn it back on with remote but could turn it on switching the receiver back to on..
Oh yes I also have new batteries in the remote as well!


----------



## Polly (Dec 13, 2010)

ACK!
Well I am WICKED PROUD of myself.
Both the PLUMBER and the other guy I had asked about the CHILD PROOF thing, and he said it is in the OFF position and this was NOT the problem.
So now again I went and changed the batteries and noticed there was a very tiny switch inside the remote control
So even though it was in OFF position all the years of dealing with MADE IN CHINA well to me things are backwards many times.
So I decided to try one more time and flick the switch up instead of down.
AND GUESS WHAT???
It works!! : ) : ) Heard the beep too!
So now I would like to thank you guys for your help.
I also woud like to know if another remote can do the turn down flam and make  higher?
Is this is what I thought I was getting.
Oh geesh, I am so glad that I found the problem as my head has been hurting all day trying to figure out what the heck was wrong with this darn remote, and there was no one that could figure it out.
So thanks again,and hope I can get the remote I am looking for.
Polly


----------



## Install fire 1 (Dec 13, 2010)

The fireplace if I remember correctly has an 820 SIT valve.

SIT makes a remote that will modulate the falme up and down. Its called a GTM. 

There will be a modulator that you will have to install in place of the factory regulator (hi/low knob). Which turns the pressure up and down via remote.

I have personally found that your turn down down rate from high to low suffers. Less than the factory 50%.  Which in turn means less adjustment. They are expensive and it is tough to se the actual flame go up and down.

You will have to see if the Jotul is certified for this set up as well. Not all units with this valve are, even though the remote fits all 820 SIT valves.

HTH


----------



## Polly (Dec 13, 2010)

Install fire 1 said:
			
		

> The fireplace if I remember correctly has an 820 SIT valve.
> 
> SIT makes a remote that will modulate the falme up and down. Its called a GTM.
> 
> ...



Well maybe then I will just adjust it manually as don't want to spend anymore.
Thanks and stay warm!


----------

